# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Khách Sạn Hoàng Gia Sài Gòn(Saigon Royal Hotel)

## travelvietnam

*Tọa lạc tại trung tâm thành phố, nơi giao lưu văn hóa và giao lộ thuận lợi cho mọi nẻo đường, chỉ cách chợ Bến Thành năm phút đường đi bộ, khach san Hoang Gia (Saigon Royal Hotel) là nơi dừng chân lý tưởng cho những giây phút thư giãn sau ngày làm việc của Quý khách.*


Khach san Hoang Giaa
 
  Khach san Hoang Gia

Khach san có 37 phòng với trang thiết bị tiện nghi, hiện đại, đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế. Mỗi phòng đều có tủ bảo hiểm. Hệ thống hai thang máy giúp việc đi lại thuận tiện.

Đặc biệt một nha hang xoay trên tầng thượng, nha hang duy nhất hiện có tại Việt Nam, là cảnh quan tuyệt đẹp cho những buổi tối thưởng ngoạn bầu trời đêm rộng mở, những làn gió tự nhiên… Bốn phía trong tầm mắt là phố xá, đô thị, ánh đèn muôn màu rực rỡ của thành phố… cùng ly rượu và thức ăn ngon, cùng bạn bè đối ẩm… Tất cả những điều đó sẽ làm Quý khách thư giãn, thật sự quyện hòa vào thiên nhiên, quên đi mọi nhọc nhằn trong ngày làm việc.

Quý khách có thể dừng lại quầy bar, nhâm nhi tách rượu cùng bạn bè hay đến khu giải trí Karaoke… Đội ngũ nhân viên phục vụ chuyên nghiệp sẽ thật sự làm hài lòng Quý khách.

Một đêm tại khach san Hoang Gia là một đêm nghỉ bình yên và hạnh phúc.

Chúng tôi vinh dự được đón tiếp và phục vụ Quý khách.

Chân thành cám ơn mọi ưu ái Quý khách dành cho khach san Hoang Gia.

Tag: khach san, dat phong khach san, nha hang

----------

